
Welcome to Fedora CoreOS - voxadam
https://lwn.net/Articles/757878/
======
damm
Eh I used CoreOS because I wanted a minimal distro that just provided docker.
I'm sure they'll try and tailor Fedora Core to do the same thing.

It's just that it's Fedora; it's my allergic reaction to running redhat
software I guess.

